# cedar or spruce top?



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

I am looking at buying a Taylor acoustic (with pickup) and am deciding between spruce top and cedar top models. The cedar has a more immediate, warm tone, but I am wondering if it will wear as well as the spruce. Can anyone tell me the difference between these two woods in the long run?


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

The only thing I can tell you regarding the two woods is that spruce is far more sensitive to changes in humidity. I own a Taylor 314ce and the humidity changes in Toronto definitely have an effect on it. I learned the hard way after taking it into L&M and them telling me that since it was 80% humidity outside, I didn't need to put my sound hole humidifier in. =D Apparently my baby lost 2 ounces of weight after I let it dry for a day (that's a lot of water!)

Make sure to get yourself a hygrometer and mount it inside the guitar case, and keep constant track of the humidity there. If you end up buying spruce, it reacts to humidity changes more than other woods, so you'll have to be more vigilant (as I learned).

Unfortunately I don't have too much info about the different wear of the woods, as I've never owned a cedar top guitar, but I hope this helped a bit. Good luck!


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Cedar is a softer wood than spruce and it will wear quicker. However this is really only an issue if you play really heavy and are constantly digging into the top (and missing the pick guard). Also the modern finish that Taylor uses is very tough and durable. It will wear a lot slower than then a traditional Nitro finish. 

If you are a really heavy strummer than spruce is probably the best choice. Sometime the sound you get out of a cedar top guitar will distort if you overdrive the top (play really hard), that is not as likely to happen with spruce (especially Sitka). Cedar produces a lot of overtones which is what gives it that rich, full sound that many people like. Spruce gives you more of the fundamental sound which is better for strumming. Englmann spruce is also a nice choice as it is a little lighter than Sitka, but still heavier than cedar. Tonally Englmann produces more overtones than Sitka making it a good choice for finger style. Cedar is a great choice for finger style and light-moderate strumming. My first good guitar was a Taylor 514ce cedar/mahogany. I used it for finger style and some rhythm work and it held up very well.

I hope that made sense…

Josh


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

House Guitars said:


> Cedar is a great choice for finger style and light-moderate strumming. My first good guitar was a Taylor 514ce cedar/mahogany. I used it for finger style and some rhythm work and it held up very well.
> 
> Josh


Great. Now you made me want to splurge for a nice cedar. I love fingerstyle and light picking/strumming. =D


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

Both are great. As has been mentionned Cedar tend to resonate a little more so I would say spruce might be a better choice for electro-acoustic. But it's really apples and oranges here. Go with what sounds best to your ears. Use the force!


----------

